# What does it cost for you???



## mala78 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm curious what people have to pay for p's and feeders over the world...

Here in holland i payed:

9 EURO / 11 US $ for my red bellies
0,57 EURO / 0,70 US $ for feeders (goldfish)


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, its really only classifieds here in U.S. Venice Wyoming or order the P's;-D.

But feeders are 12 for $3.
Shrimp is like $7 for a bag of about 20
fillets depend on fish.
large cichlid pellets (which my P's actually eat) $11, but its a pretty nice size bag.
Nightcrawlers are $3 for 12 in a styrofoam cup.
Bloodworms (now too small for the P's but still good feeder, tetra, and guppie food is like $4 for a container a little smaller then a can of soda.


----------



## bubba_519 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm in canada and for the cost of fish alone, I can get 4 red bellies for 30$.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I pay: $0.10-$0.15 for feeders (each).

3 rbp for $15 @ 1/2 inch or 13mm


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm in Iowa, USA. I got my reds when they were the size of a dime and they cost me $9 each. Feeders here are $2 for 12, but the guy usually tosses in a few extra.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I pay $1 for 10 feeder comets about 2-3".


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

here in ny..since P's are illegal i can get RBP--1"$8--2"$12--3"$20--6"$50......i can get feeders of any size for $.10 cents each...and fish fillets depends on size...i can get krill--for small=$6....medium=$12...large=$25...thats just about it


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Red's= $8.00 a piece
Feeders= $.12 a piece
Beefheart= $2.00 a pound
Shrimp= Depends on Season
Krill= $4.00 a 1/2 pound


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here in Canada (east coast) feeders cost 1" are 12 cents each and 2"-3" are 22 cents each (goldfish) ,rosy reds are 10 for $1.99. Red bellies (depending on size) 
1"-2" are around $11.99 a piece.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

In Ontario I payed $15.99 Canadian for RBP's and just under $4 for a dozen large feeder comets about 2-3 sometimes 4 inches long.


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

i pay about 8cents for each one and if i buy 50 they are 6cents each
sometimes i catch my own minnows


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

5 bucks for 2 inchers (RBP)
1 buck for 20 feeders.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

In So Cal

$35 for baby Rhoms

$10 for baby Red Bellies

$6 for 100 smaller feeders

$6 for 50 large feeders


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

here P's are fairly pricey 2.5" rbp goes around 20 bucks and all you can get are red bellies so most people just order in.
Feeders are $0.25 more you buy the better the price.


----------

